# Samuel Andreyev's excellent YouTube channel



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Not sure what took me so long to discover this YouTube channel, but I have been binging his videos.

They are very entertaining AND educational.

Samuel Andreyev is a contemporary composer of formidable skills (IMO), that has the ability to discuss and educate on 20th century and contemporary music in understandable ways, without talking down.

He does analysis, interview, livestream Q&A, and short bios.

Just a couple of examples of his videos:

Schoenberg explained in 10 Minutes






Anton von Webern, explained in 10 minutes






Is Contemporary Music 'Culturally Relevant'?


----------



## Lisztian (Oct 10, 2011)

I've revisited this channel recently and have also been binge watching, everything from the analysis videos to the lectures to the livestream Q&A's to the interviews. It was one of the catalysts for me giving modern music more of a chance a couple years ago. His presentations are easy to understand, yet illuminating. He's very passionate about the music he analyses, and usually has me excited to look further at the end of a video. As an interviewer he is fantastic, asking interesting questions and letting the participant express themselves naturally. He's a very likeable guy: humble, curious, and passionate. Highly recommended.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Lisztian said:


> I've revisited this channel recently and have also been binge watching, everything from the analysis videos to the lectures to the livestream Q&A's to the interviews. It was one of the catalysts for me giving modern music more of a chance a couple years ago. His presentations are easy to understand, yet illuminating. He's very passionate about the music he analyses, and usually has me excited to look further at the end of a video. As an interviewer he is fantastic, asking interesting questions and letting the participant express themselves naturally. He's a very likeable guy: humble, curious, and passionate. Highly recommended.


Well said.

I'm glad enjoy his passion and skills.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

In some videos there's too much talking and not enough music or score excerpts, so they feel somewhat like university lectures. (compared to Richard Atkinson's videos, for example)


----------



## Lisztian (Oct 10, 2011)

hammeredklavier said:


> In some videos there's too much talking and not enough music or score excerpts, so they feel somewhat like university lectures. (compared to Richard Atkinson's videos, for example)


I believe he was a lecturer at the Paris Conservatoire (I think?) so it's not surprising that it can seem like that to greater or lesser extent, but I think this is mainly in his earlier videos (such as the Boulez one you linked) (which are still generally really good IMO), when he was first starting out and was learning on the fly how to edit. I find that later ones are more fully engaging. Looking at Richard Atkinson's videos now, Andreyev's are never close to being like _that_. It's a different kind of content, by necessity I think as the composers/works he analyses are not so well known/understood in general, so he needs to talk about their life, context, and ideas more than one would have Bach.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

hammeredklavier said:


> In some videos there's too much talking and not enough music or score excerpts, so they feel somewhat like university lectures. (compared to Richard Atkinson's videos, for example)


I can see where you are coming from, but maybe he doesn't include much of the music because so much of it is on YouTube.

Although, yes, it would be nice to have specific samples of the particular parts he is referring to immediately after his references.


----------

